# Lirc with 2.615 [SOLVED]

## cyberjun

Hi,

     Just installed the latest kernel (2.6.15) gentoo-sources. All seems well except for the lirc driver. The latest one available in portage (app-misc/lirc-0.8.0_pre1) causes OOPS in kernel. here is the output

```

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost printing eip:

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost c01eedc1

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost *pde = 00000000

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost PREEMPT

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Modules linked in: lirc_sir lirc_dev iptable_mangle snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_d

evice snd_intel8x0m ntfs usbhid snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc evdev pcspkr psmouse uhci_hc

d usbcore ieee80211_crypt_wep ipw2200 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt e100

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost CPU:    0

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost EIP:    0060:[<c01eedc1>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost EFLAGS: 00010216   (2.6.15-gentoo)

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost EIP is at vsnprintf+0x7a/0x49c

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost eax: 00000000   ebx: dee8c7f0   ecx: 00000000   edx: 000000d0

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost esi: dcc41f60   edi: dee8c0c0   ebp: e0812860   esp: dcc41f08

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Process modprobe (pid: 19662, threadinfo=dcc40000 task=df6220f0)

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Stack: 00000286 00000084 00000000 dee8c803 dee8c780 fffffff4 dee8c0c0 e0812860

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost c0246f6f dee8c7f0 00000014 00000000 dcc41f60 dfcb4a00 00000000 dfcb4e30

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost e0810577 dee8c0c0 03d00000 00000000 e08116e9 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Call Trace:

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<c0246f6f>] class_device_create+0x6f/0x8d

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<e0810577>] lirc_register_plugin+0x312/0x3da [lirc_dev]

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<e08d035f>] init_chrdev+0xa/0x29 [lirc_sir]

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<e08d086d>] init_module+0x6/0x20 [lirc_sir]

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<c012d186>] sys_init_module+0xb5/0x1ad

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost [<c0102b9d>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan  9 20:06:51 localhost Code: 24 24 8b 44 24 28 8d 44 03 ff 89 44 24 0c 89 d8 48 39 44 24 0c 73 10 c7 44 24 0c ff ff ff ff 89 da f7 da 89 54 24 28 8b

44 24 2c <80> 38 00 0f 84 f2 03 00 00 8b 44 24 2c 0f b6 00 3c 25 74 11 3b

```

There is a bug also posted related to this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118294. My other observation is that we can only compile a driver for the running kernel. I executed "emerge lirc" after changing the /usr/src/linux symlink appropriately but I was running 2.6.14. The modules compiled fine. However after I booted into 2.6.15 and tried to insert the modules, I got the following error:

```

Jan  9 20:02:59 localhost lirc_dev: version magic '2.6.14-gentoo preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-gentoo preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'

Jan  9 20:02:59 localhost lirc_sir: version magic '2.6.14-gentoo preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-gentoo preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4'

```

So I did "emerge lirc" again after booting into 2.6.15, but this time got kernel OOPS. 

Hope to see a new ebuild for lirc soon  :Wink: 

cheers

--cyberjunLast edited by cyberjun on Wed Jan 11, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vinky

Can you use one of the earlier versions of lirc?

That would be a temporary solution until they release a new version

----------

## cyberjun

AFAIK the earlier ones don't work with kernel version 2.6.14 and above. Some verify_area related error.

--cyberjun

----------

## vinky

0.7.3 works I think

----------

## Fran

In kernel 2.6.15 some bttv.c defines were changed, breaking lirc_gpio. I'm using a patched lirc now and works well. I think the patch is already in CVS. Download lirc from cvs and try it.

----------

## cyberjun

hey,

      The latest ebuild app-misc/lirc-0.8.0_pre3 solves the problem  :Smile: 

cheers,

--cyberjun

----------

## thesnowman

 *cyberjun wrote:*   

> The latest ebuild app-misc/lirc-0.8.0_pre3 solves the problem 

 

Not for me it didn't - wouldn't compile on 2.6.15-ck2.  There was a new release of LIRC on the 21-Jan-06 (0.8.0) that has fixed the problem here.  Compiles fine.

----------

## shelby

I am using Vanilla Sources 2.6.15.1 and I cna NOT get Lirc to compule with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb" ... Am I missing something? i have even tried packages as far back as 7.2 of lirc and still no go.  Please help.

----------

## Ijo

 *shelby wrote:*   

> I am using Vanilla Sources 2.6.15.1 and I cna NOT get Lirc to compule with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb" ... Am I missing something? i have even tried packages as far back as 7.2 of lirc and still no go.  Please help.

 

Please check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430098.html

----------

